# Ein "2do" Für Linux Einsteiger?



## KristophS (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,
Wahrscheinlich fragt man sich bei diesem Topic : "Schon wieder ein derartiger Beitrag?".
Doch ich habe bereits einige Links gefunden und auch ein Onlinebuch ,was mich wohl gut in Linux einführt (laut der Foren Suche ,ist es gut  der link : http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html).

Ich habe mir heute "Fedorca Core 2" installiert , ich will damit meine ersten Erfahrungen mit Linux machen.
Um gleich Flames vorzubeugen: Ein Datenverlust ist das geringere Problem ,daher benutze ich kein Knoppix und habe auch keine Erfahrungn im Umgang mit Linux.
Wenn ich ein grosses Problem habe werde ich 'einfach' die Platte säubern.
Ausserdem kann ich kein Windows benutzen da mir:
-die Linzenz für ein "gutes" Windows zu teuer ist (habe WinMe)
-mir Windows aus erfindlichen Gründen immer abstüztz
-ich Zugriff auf mein System will und es editieren können will
(Diese Punkte nur wie schon oben gennant um 'Flames' wie in anderen Threads vorzubeugen.
Nur um nochmal meinen Wissenstand zu verdeutliche :
Ich schaffe es noch nicht mal ein Programm per configure für make fertig zu machen...(falls es überhaupt so gemacht werden soll ;D)


So ,nun die Frage.
Was empfiehlt ihr mir noch ausser oben gennanntes Buch durchzuackern ,um mich soweit mit Linux (als Desktop Variante ,also keine Dinge die ich brauche ,wenn ich eienn Server adminsiterein will -fals man überhauüt eine Solche unterschiedung machen kann) auszukennen das ich es ohne "grössere" Probleme nutzen kann ?
(Ein Buch zu kaufen kostet auch Geld ,was ich als armer Schüler  nur im Notfall erübrigen aknn  ,aber Zeit ,die habe ich(oder mache sie mir))


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Juli 2004)

Teuer aber genau richtig für dich. Das führt dich in alles ein und erklärt
Grundwissen (Verzeichnisstruktur) bis hin zu Bash-programmierung
sehr sehr gut.

Thorsten


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Juli 2004)

Du benötigst im Grunde eigentlich gar kein Buch. Du kannst dir das Wissen auch so selbst aneignen.

Geschieht eigentlich fast von selbst, früher oder später wirst du mit Problemen konfrontiert werden, die es zu lösen gilt. Das schaffst du meist indem du in einschlägigen Foren nachsiehst oder per google suchst. 

Das heißt aber nicht, dass der Kauf eines Buches ein Fehlschlag wäre.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juli 2004)

Wenn Du wirklich etwas lernen willst, nimm ein GNU-Linux wie Debian. Es gibt ein kostenloses Online-Buch http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/ das Dich Schritt für Schritt in das Thema einführt.

Alles andere kost' Geld =)


----------



## Sway (8. Juli 2004)

Wenn du wirklich was lernen willst nimmst du Linux From Scratch (LFS)... da kompilierst du dein System von Grund auf selbst und weisst dann auch was wofür da ist.
OK, das war jetzt gemein, für Linuxanfänger ist das nichts, da man ein gewissen vorwissen braucht. Aber wenn du dich wirklich für Linux interessierst wäre Debian ein sehr guter Anfang ( Neurodeamon Aussage unterstütze ich  ). Zusammen mit dem Debian GNU/Linux Anwenderhandbuch und einer DSL Leitung hat man ein wirklich feines OS . 
Fast alle die ich kenne sind nach dem Einstieg mit Suse, RedHat und co zu den wirklich interessanten Distributionen gewechselt, sprich Debian, Gentoo, Slackware ... 
Warum soll man nicht gleich richtig anfangen


----------



## KristophS (11. Juli 2004)

So ich habe einen "Debian Download" gefunden.
Meine Frage.: Muss ich alle 7 CD`s herunterladen?


----------



## Fabian (11. Juli 2004)

CD 1 sollte reichen, den rest kannst du der Internet bei der Installation downloaden (musst du halt statt CDROM Source http Source nehmen) ;-)


----------



## Sway (11. Juli 2004)

Bei der Installation fragt er dich ob du noch weitere Quellen hinzufügen willst, da wählst du "ja" und suchst dich nen netten HTTP/FTP Server aus (Setzt wärend der installation einen Router vorraus). 

Achja, wenn du ein halbwegs aktuelles System willst, upgradest du auf Sarge oder SID...


----------



## KristophS (11. Juli 2004)

Muss ich die normale 1 CD nehmen ,oder brauche ich eine spezielle Netzwerk Cd (Habe da im Internet Quellen gefunden die von einer Netinstall CD sprechen gefunden)?


----------



## Sway (11. Juli 2004)

Die Normale CD1 reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von KristophS _
> *Muss ich die normale 1 CD nehmen ,oder brauche ich eine spezielle Netzwerk Cd (Habe da im Internet Quellen gefunden die von einer Netinstall CD sprechen gefunden)? *



Wenn Du DSL hast, reicht theoretisch die 30 oder 100 MB große Netz-Installations CD. Ansonsten bist Du mit CD 1 gut bedient.


----------

